# #5 Cylinder not Firing,,Dodge Caravan



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Possible injector plugged, if it is injected!
what year is it?


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dodge Caravan 2005


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

As Christoff said, probably a plugged injector. You can try a cleaning with Seafoam. (you can look up some vids on that), but it would be best to just replace the injector.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Has compression on that cylinder?

bad injector, bad distributor cap, Those are the main things to cause this, was the spark plug gapped correctly?


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Coil pack:vs_cool:


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

As Brainbucket says, possible coil problem. See if there is spark from the wire at the plug
If there is make sure that there is current going to the injector, if there is, probable injector
possible burnt valve in the cyl. head as Ed suggested (check the compression)


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure about a caravan but if you swap a coil pack or coil on plug and the misfire moves, well there you are.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> Coil pack:vs_cool:


I have the same problem, coincidentally, on my 2014 caravan! Code says "misfire". AZ told me to change the plug, but shouldn't a 2014 have coil packs? 

Also, the bigger thing is the location of the #5 cylinder- mast diagrams I found show it in the back, which is a pain to get to. Is #5 in the back far right? 

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Rob_hdz1994 (Feb 24, 2018)

Switch the coil pack and if the misfire moves then is the coil that is bad. You could also switch the injector to a different spot than the coil pack and the problem should move to where the part is bad.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You can't 'swap' coil pack as it is a single unit. I have had the sister cylinder messing up and it would throw a misfire code on the 'good' cylinder. The coil fires 2 plugs at the same time on this system. First it goes through the exhaust stroke on the 2 cylinder, then it fires the combustion on the 5 cylinder at the same time. Pull the #5 spark plug wire off the coil. Take a test light with a regular bulb, (or and spark tester would be safer) hook to negative on battery and start vehicle and fire should jump bout an inch or more to the test light you are holding up to coil tower. If it doesn't jump far, it's bad. To see how far it should jump, kill engine and put #5 wire back on and pull another wire off the coil and repeat. Be careful as the voltage is around 80,000 to 100,000 volts so it has to have amperage to force the juice. It takes 1/4 of an amp to kill you and DIS (Distributorless Ignition System) coils has 8 to 10 amps when they are firing 2 plugs at the same time.:vs_cool:


----------

